# Newbie Question



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

We are currently looking to purchase our first true stereo system for our apartment. Currently we have a pair of Bose Computer Speakers attached to the headphone jack on our TV. We also have a $10 amplifier bought off eBay powering some in-wall speakers that came with the apartment. You can imagine this isn't a particularly satisfying experience.

The primary and overwhelming priority for our desire to purchase stereo components is to enhance the listening experience for music. Given we are in an apartment and likely to move, we are currently looking for a good pair of bookshelf speakers and a bare minimum of components to drive them. These days we overwhelmingly listen to music piped through our Apple TV as we have a large library of music on our computers. 

For the past several months I have been trying to do online research into types of components, best quality brands, and various setups online - I have to admit I am now more confused than anything else. For example, while we do want to connect a new system to our TV, surround sound and Dolby/THX is just not important to us. I want to make sure that every dollar spent on a system is spent maximizing the sound quality for music. Additionally, given current technology and that our music is stored on our computers, we are not too interested in AM/FM radio, or connecting other components such as a CD player at this time. If anything we could use our DVD player to listen to music. 

I have checked major retailers but am wary of all-in-one systems or low-end systems because I get the idea you are paying partially for all the connections and the convenience and they are cheaply made. I have looked at dedicated amplifiers online such as NAD and Cambridge, however these typically power only 2 speakers and do vary in number of inputs (For example, most don't have an HDMI connection since they are only for audio - but HDMI is preferred for the Apple TV). It also seems like dedicated amps don't come in budget-range prices, perhaps because people like me typically get their gear at Best Buy. 

Needless to say this seems quite overwhelming. We would like to try and keep the overall budget (2 speakers, 1 component and wiring) to under $1000 while maximizing the output for music. Products like DAC confuse me further and I'm not sure how they fit into the overall scheme, but I wonder if they may be worthwhile since my music library is digital. 

Would anybody be willing to help a newbie out in understanding what setup would be best given these priorities, and maybe give a nod to some companies to checkout in terms of overall quality. I would not be opposed to buying something used on eBay but it is very difficult to search eBay and separate the goods from the junk.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

For clarification, do you want stereo only (as most of your post suggests) or multichannel ("however these typically power only 2 speakers")? Typically, 2 channel components will not have HDMI inputs as HDMI is mostly used for video.

No need for a DAC as they are built into any amp with a digital input.

Take a look and this:http://www.spearitsound.com/nad/visotwo.asp Will that suit? With a pair of PSB speakers (like these: http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/image/Image-B5-Bookshelf) you would have a nice system.


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for indulging my question! Your response has been most helpful. We are primarily interested in 2 channel stereo sound. I would want to connect it to my TV to upgrade it from the TV speakers but I'm not worried about having a 3.1 or 5.1 system. 

Maybe this is a dumb question, but do the extra channels in a home theater system have any positive impact when listening to music?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have had a lot of success with Pioneer receivers over the years... I would definitely give them a look if I were you. The have both the Pioneer and the Elite line-up. You would do fine with a mid-level Pioneer. Just be sure that you purchase it from an authorized retailer (if you go that route... you can find a list of dealers on their website). In my opinion, Pioneer will give you great bang for the buck with a lot of quality. For starters... check out the VSX-1021 or the model just below it.

In terms of speakers, check out some of the offerings by Polk Audio. I'd stay away from the RTi line as they are more geared for movies. Their TSi line and their Monitor line-up both offer floor standing and bookshelf speakers. The Monitors are sold exclusively on new egg. The TSi series are sold else where. Also, they have a refurbished ebay store where you can buy refurb speakers with warranties direct from polk (free shipping!). It's all legit and I've never read about anyone having a bad experience. If you are really looking to spend $1K, you could probably get a good receiver and a discounted pair of polk's high end LSi9 speakers from the polk ebay store for right around $1k... if not a tad more. At any rate, you can call Polk's customer service and talk to them directly about the speakers you are interested (just to make sure the receiver you are targeting will power the speakers properly... make that call especially if you are interested in the LSi9s's).

At the end of the day, if you are interested in Polks... go to their website... you can read user reviews on their product pages and they have a wonderful and very friendly user forum where you can fetch advice about which polks best fit your needs (and you'd likely be able to trade posts with folks that have speakers that you are looking at!).

Anyhow, there are other speaker companies out there that also offer great products, but polk is a good one and I've had a really good experience with them other the years and they are well thought of in the audio world.

As for wiring, look no further than monoprice.com. I purchased all of my home theater cables and speaker wire from them... it's nice quality stuff and inexpensive. They offer different level-qualities of wires and you can get very thick well-made audio cables from them for little $. They also ship fast and are very reliable. 

Anyhow, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. As far as a 2 Channel Receiver with HDMI goes, it is going to be fairly slim pickings. I would consider using a 5.1 or 7.1 AVR and simply using just 2 of the Channels. You will both get more features and plenty of power for 2 Speakers as even an Entry Level AVR will do pretty well when only being tasked with driving 2 as opposed to 5/7 Speakers. Or more...

For Speakers, I would not agree more with Kal. I am especially fond of PSB. Check out DMC-Electronics.Com, and Saturday Audio as both sell PSB discounted and Online. However, being in the City, you are certainly not lacking for places to audition AV Gear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

It looks like you want a 2.0 or 2.1 system that can be grown into a 5.1 system over time as money and space allows or at least used with your TV. Because of the limitations of stereo receivers (no bass management etc) and the magic of economies of scale I recommend powering your system from an A/V receiver (AVR). You simply get far more bang for the buck. If you're in the US and don't mind buying factory re-certified then an Onkyo TX-NR708 is an outstanding choice. It's last year's model but I've had great luck with two re-certified Onkyos from A4L. The 708 will easily drive most 4 or 8olms speakers to "evict me" levels. If you don't feel comfortable buying re-certified then the slightly less capable but still excellent Denon AVR-1712 would be a good choice.

For speakers the bang for the buck champ right now are last year's Infinity P162. These are quite good and a pair will leave you enough money for an excellent subwoofer to fill in the low bass. If you later move to larger quarters you could then either buy more to create a 5.1 system or move them to the sides (as surrounds) and use their big brother P363 towers as mains. In other words two possible upgrade paths without starting over. Note that few bookshelves play deep enough bass to work well without a sub and if space is a problem you can actually use the sub as an end table. 

A big step up are Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE bookshelves but at twice the sale price (even on sale) of the P162 they don't leave a lot of budget for a subwoofer. Again if you move to larger quarters you have the choice of adding more to make a 5.1 system or moving them to surround duty and buying their CMT-340SE for the L&R front. Again two possible upgrade paths without starting over. 

Another option that breaks your ground rules but should not be ignored is to go with towers and forgo a subwoofer until you move to larger quarters. Infinity's P363 towers are a budget buster right now but often go on sale for less than $200ea and are outstanding. The reason that I suggest these is that they produce deep enough bass (40hz) that for music you can get by without a subwoofer. A sub would still be a good idea for movies but in an apartment a near full range speaker like the P363 might be more neighbor friendly than bookshelves and a sub. Once you move to larger quarters you simply add the matching center, surrounds and a good subwoofer. Again you have an upgrade path without starting over.

You can pick up all of your cables (HDMI, 14ga speaker wire, subwoofer cable) at monoprice.com. You'll be shocked at how low the prices are. A $30 HDMI cable doesn't do anything any better than a $6 monoprice HDMI cable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is an excellent Post. I think those are excellent ideas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here it is 
1 a modest (leaves most of the $$ for speakers) SONY 7.1 with 4 hdmi inputs 
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDH520-Channel-Receiver-Black/dp/B004NHCGJO/ref=sr_1_32?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1322360110&sr=1-32
2 an outstanding highly rated MARTIN LOGAN bookshelf speaker = musical nirvana
http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Motion-Bookshelf-Speaker-Piano/dp/B0035FZ124/ref=sr_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1322362076&sr=1-1

For well under $1000.....I didnt recommend a sub bc you live in an apartment and sub bass usually equals a phone call 

PS NO TAXES


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+2 to Shollings post.:T


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughtful and complete feedback and suggestions. I have learned from this thread that my desire to only consider integrated amplifiers was somewhat fool-hardy as it will either box me in for what my system can do or entail spending out of my price range. 

That being said I am thrilled that so many of you offered advice noting my desire to maximize sound. I have taken a look as PSB speakers, Pioneer receivers and the other brands suggested, and will update this thread when I make a purchasing decision. 

If I could ask a follow-up question, it has to do with the quality of the speakers. In recent years I have become a little disappointed that the mainstream innovations in speaker technology is on reduction of size, not improving sound. If you take Bose as a great example, they now virtually only sell tiny little satellite speakers. The consensus seems to be "look at the sound you are getting given the size" as opposed to simply "look at the sound you are getting." 

Given this thought, I'm wondering if I will be a bit disappointed in the little PSB speakers. I have noted that older, bigger speakers have an impressive depth in their sound and a fullness, while small speakers, at least the ones I have heard, tend to 'blare'. Has technology progressed enough for me to reconsider this?

Thanks again everybody!

James


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

After looking into each of the recommendations given here, I've decided I will pursue a system with an A/V Receiver (5.1 only), and 2 bookshelf speakers. I will look to avoid a subwoofer at this point given we live in an apartment. 

For speakers, I'm having a conundrum (and also understanding I may have to buy several and try them). Based on specs and aesthetics alone, I'm really liking the Polk Audio RTi and the TSi. I was advised in an earlier post that the RTi is more geared for movies, but I'm wondering what that means as they are actually more expensive (and a bit nicer looking, not that that matters for sound). I also like the PSB's, but think the Image B5 is the highest I would be able to afford. 

Does anybody have experience with either of these and the ability to speak to their sound, and how they would work in a system without a subwoofer. Remember, the best sound for music is what I am after.


----------

